# FL Gulf Coast Affiliates



## poorguy (Mar 1, 2015)

Hoping for some advice.
Looking to plan for Spring Break 2016, which would be third week in March 2016.

I am trying to coordinate with my brother and his family, so between all of us, two families, three kids (2,8,12).  We're looking for 2, 2 bedroom units in the same resort.  The primary criteria are on the beach and activities for the kids.  Also, a plus would be washer/dryer in the unit.

Wondering what the best options would be given what we're looking for and chances of getting two units in one of these affiliates during this time.  We're coming from different parts of the country and given where we've vacationed before, looking at Marco/Sanibel/Captiva as a good combo of beach, easy to fly into and somewhere we've never been.

I've done a little research so far.  Charter Club of Marco Beach, Eagle's Nest, Casa Ybel, or Tortuga Beach Club all look like they're meeting our criteria.  Just not sure of availability odds.

Thanks in advance for any suggestions.


----------



## Talent312 (Mar 1, 2015)

In lieu of replies from more informed posters, lemme jus' say that SW Florida is not considered a hot Spring Break destination -- too many old peep. However, I suggest that you call HGVC and ask them. I've found them willing to provide estimates of availability.

You may also want to start an OGS in RCI, so you won't have to wait for a club-window.
.


----------



## poorguy (Mar 1, 2015)

Thanks Talent.  

Many years ago my wife and I spent our honeymoon on Boca Grande.  We were given the place by a friend.  We knew it wasn't a hot spot but we didn't have a lot of money and couldn't beat the price.  Anyway, everywhere we went people asked us if we were "the honeymooners". The first few days we couldn't believe how everyone knew us, after a few days though we realized why.  

Good thoughts.  I will give HGVC a call.


----------



## Seaport104 (Mar 1, 2015)

While SW FL is not a hot spring break destination, it is a family destination. 

Marco Island has more going on than Sanibel and Captiva and you'll also have better availability within HGVC for Marco Island. Very few units in Sanibel and Plantation Beach Club in Captiva has the most availability but requires a daily per person resort fee to access the South Seas Resort facilities. 

For Marco Island, my favorite is Eagle's Nest (but I am biased because I own there). Charter Club is just as popular and tend to have more availability than Eagle's Nest because there are more units. Charter Club also has hobby cats, kayaks and non motorized water sports for use free of charge.

FYI- Eagle's Nest are Friday check-ins while Charter Club is Saturday check-ins. If ou are looking for Sat to Sat, Charter Club will give you better chances since booking a Sat to Sat at Eagle's Nest or any HGVC SW FL affiliate would require the owners give up the same unit back to back.


----------



## alwysonvac (Mar 1, 2015)

Please be aware that there are a number of Florida affiliated resorts that indicate "Limited Availability" (see Florida Affiliate list below). It doesn't hurt to try but you might want to make back up reservations that you can cancel.

Here's a link to the number of units at each resort - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=218728

*Captiva Island, Florida*
	The Cottages at South Seas Island Resort [Limited Availability]
	Harbourview Villas at South Seas Island Resort [Limited Availability]
	Plantation Bay Villas at South Seas Island Resort [Limited Availability]
	Plantation Beach Club at South Seas Island Resort (I, II & III) [Limited Availability]
	Plantation House at South Seas Island Resort [Limited Availability]
	South Seas Club at South Seas Island Resort [Limited Availability]

*Estero Island, Florida*
	Seawatch On-the-Beach Resort

Hutchinson Island, Florida
	Plantation Beach Club at Indian River Plantation Resort [Limited Availability]

*Marco Island, Florida*
	Club Regency of Marco Island
	Eagle's Nest Beach Resort
	The Surf Club of Marco
	The Charter Club of Marco Beach
	Sunset Cove Resort [Limited Availability]

*Sanibel Island, Florida*
	Casa Ybel Resort [Limited Availability]
	Hurricane House Resort [Limited Availability]
	Sanibel Cottages Resort [Limited Availability]
	Tortuga Beach Club Resort [Limited Availability]
	Shell Island Beach Club Resort [Limited Availability]

*Sandestin, Florida*
	Club Intrawest - Sandestin [Limited Availability]


Good Luck


----------



## SunLover2 (Mar 2, 2015)

Everyone has a different experience so here's mine...
I tried for several YEARS to book and exchange using a very high value deposit w/II to get into any resort on Marco Island for Spring Break time. Never had any luck - ever. Finally gave up and we're headed to Puerta Vallarta in 27 days (can you tell I'm excited?)
Because of my experience trying to book a high demand time in an area where most people use their week or charge a very high price for a rental, I would say your chances are pretty slim. If you are very focused on SW FL for that time frame I would suggest VRBO and rent a house (you said there are a lot of you traveling together) and do it NOW for the week you want in 2016.
When we are tied to our children's school schedule it is very difficult to get exchanges into the places everyone else wants to go. Good Luck.


----------



## Jason245 (Mar 2, 2015)

At about 9 months out, I was able to book labor day weekend in Marco Island (Eagles nest) using HGVC. 

I can only suggest you start calling as soon as you can, and you should be able to get something.


----------



## poorguy (Mar 4, 2015)

Thanks all.  I appreciate it.  Will keep our fingers crossed


----------



## night0wl (Mar 5, 2015)

Jason245 said:


> At about 9 months out, I was able to book labor day weekend in Marco Island (Eagles nest) using HGVC.
> 
> I can only suggest you start calling as soon as you can, and you should be able to get something.



Ironically, Labor Day is low low season for SW Florida/Marco Island...so not surprise you were able to get a week then.  Peak season (Late January through April) is just about impossible to trade into.

This area is within driving distance for us, so we settled on purchasing a flex-week in Marco @ in order to ensure 1 week in the summer for family vacation.


----------



## Jason245 (Mar 5, 2015)

night0wl said:


> Ironically, Labor Day is low low season for SW Florida/Marco Island...so not surprise you were able to get a week then.  Peak season (Late January through April) is just about impossible to trade into.
> 
> This area is within driving distance for us, so we settled on purchasing a flex-week in Marco @ in order to ensure 1 week in the summer for family vacation.




Even at 9 months out? I know it is snow bird season (hence why all us south floridians cheer when 1/3 of the drivers just disapear on may 1.. but still...


----------



## Seaport104 (Mar 5, 2015)

SunLover2 said:


> Everyone has a different experience so here's mine...
> I tried for several YEARS to book and exchange using a very high value deposit w/II to get into any resort on Marco Island for Spring Break time. Never had any luck - ever. Finally gave up and we're headed to Puerta Vallarta in 27 days (can you tell I'm excited?)
> Because of my experience trying to book a high demand time in an area where most people use their week or charge a very high price for a rental, I would say your chances are pretty slim. If you are very focused on SW FL for that time frame I would suggest VRBO and rent a house (you said there are a lot of you traveling together) and do it NOW for the week you want in 2016.
> When we are tied to our children's school schedule it is very difficult to get exchanges into the places everyone else wants to go. Good Luck.



Exchanging into Marco Island via Interval or RCI from Jan- early April is nearly impossible because the inventory is just not there. Owners either use or rent them out. A lot of Marco Island owners belong to HGVC so the few that are not using or renting during this period go into the Hilton internal point system.

Your best bet getting into Marco during high season is within HGVC and you need to get lucky and call frequently.


----------



## night0wl (Mar 5, 2015)

Jason245 said:


> Even at 9 months out? I know it is snow bird season (hence why all us south floridians cheer when 1/3 of the drivers just disapear on may 1.. but still...



Yes, even 9 months out.  Low supply, high demand, and smart owners that know what their timeshares are worth on the rental market.  Not to mention, every other person is a real estate agent around here and will slap anything up for rental.


----------



## Seaport104 (Mar 5, 2015)

night0wl said:


> Yes, even 9 months out.  Low supply, high demand, and smart owners that know what their timeshares are worth on the rental market.  Not to mention, every other person is a real estate agent around here and will slap anything up for rental.



I completely agree with this statement, I'm one of them. I rent my 2 winter weeks out way in advance and they are booked quickly!


----------



## Jason245 (Mar 5, 2015)

Seaport104 said:


> I completely agree with this statement, I'm one of them. I rent my 2 winter weeks out way in advance and they are booked quickly!



Well... Since I am a South Floridian and enjoy staycations, looks like I get the best of all things given that the times I want to travel to the west coast are not times when they are impossible to book. My current take is that booking via HGVC  has been pretty easy.


----------



## night0wl (Mar 5, 2015)

Jason245 said:


> Well... Since I am a South Floridian and enjoy staycations, looks like I get the best of all things given that the times I want to travel to the west coast are not times when they are impossible to book. My current take is that booking via HGVC  has been pretty easy.



Its a pain to keep calling in every...darn...day.  Wish HGVC would get their act together and put the inventory online for all affiliates.  But not holding my breath on that one.


----------



## Jason245 (Mar 5, 2015)

night0wl said:


> Its a pain to keep calling in every...darn...day.  Wish HGVC would get their act together and put the inventory online for all affiliates.  But not holding my breath on that one.



I have been calling about once every week or so (while stuck in snowbird traffic) to see if I can get it downgraded from a 2br to a 1br.... now that is very unlikely... but who knows what inventory pops up and when it could happen...


----------



## Seaport104 (Mar 5, 2015)

Jason245 said:


> I have been calling about once every week or so (while stuck in snowbird traffic) to see if I can get it downgraded from a 2br to a 1br.... now that is very unlikely... but who knows what inventory pops up and when it could happen...



Hope you get it! There are only 12 one bedroom villas but they have awesome oceanfront views!


----------



## czar (Mar 7, 2015)

I tried to trade into anywhere on Captiva where there are tons of units. Fee end up in RCI especially during peak seasons. There is an active private rental community and many of the people own there use their units. I've owned there and am amazed at how low they keep their MF and how well managed the properties are. You may be better off paying for a rental privately and using your own unis somehow else


----------



## chriskre (Mar 7, 2015)

Jason245 said:


> Well... Since I am a South Floridian and enjoy staycations, looks like I get the best of all things given that the times I want to travel to the west coast are not times when they are impossible to book. My current take is that booking via HGVC  has been pretty easy.



I agree being a South Floridian as well, but we can't convince these snowbirds and maybe we shouldn't ruin a good thing.  :ignore:


----------



## alexadeparis (May 13, 2015)

*Related question to original topic of SW FL HGVC affiliates*

Hi. I have a question. I am an HGVC member but just got an exchange through II to the Plantation Bay Villas for next year. 

Since this is affiliated with HGVC, is it safe to assume that the II exchange room I receive will be up to HGVC standards? In other words, are all the rooms updated regularly (because hopefully HGVC manages the whole place), or will I be put in a non HGVC managed room because I traded through II? I am asking because I am more familiar with Wyndham and when you have a split resort with them, there are different levels of room finishes depending on what/how you booked a room. Hope I am making sense and that someone has the answer. Thanks.


----------



## rapmarks (May 13, 2015)

Talent312 said:


> In lieu of replies from more informed posters, lemme jus' say that SW Florida is not considered a hot Spring Break destination -- too many old peep. However, I suggest that you call HGVC and ask them. I've found them willing to provide estimates of availability.
> 
> You may also want to start an OGS in RCI, so you won't have to wait for a club-window.
> .


I live in SW Florida and we are inundated with spring breakers steadily for many weeks.    traffic was extremely heavy this year from early November til May and estimates are that there were 30% more tourists than the previous year.    why wouldn't they come to SW Florida, the weather is warm most of the winter.


----------



## TTom (May 18, 2015)

*Quick Thoughts*

I may not be remembering correctly, but it seems to me that spring (i.e., March) is one of the most popular times in SW Fla. That's based on some numbers I saw about the availability of units and requests for them.

The other thing to consider with HGVC is that some of the resorts (I only know about Club Regency) have "standing" HGVC reservations which do not need to be cancelled until 30 days out. That means that inventory could appear late in the game.

We have been able to get reservations around Christmas and New Years, but it takes a bunch of patience and persistence. (This year, we copped Club Regency for Christmas on an RCI search!)

I would agree that Charter Club and Eagle's Nest are probably the best options, particularly if you are looking for two units. The resorts on Sanibel, other than Casa Ybel are not big enough and don't have tremendous HGVC conversion to have that much available inventory.

Just my opinion!

Tom


----------



## Talent312 (May 18, 2015)

TTom said:


> The resorts on Sanibel, other than Casa Ybel are not big enough and don't have tremendous HGVC conversion to have that much available inventory.



The number of SW FL owners who join or elect HGVC points is low becuz:
(1) Most SW FL affiliates predate HGVC... Their sale was the beach, not "the club."
(B) Their owners prefer to use their own week. _Why give up a week on the beach?_
.


----------



## KTdid (May 26, 2015)

*best for kids?*

Just came back from a week at HCVC SeaWorld (fab!) and was thinking about one of the FL gulf locations for Spring Break next year.  Sounds like from this string it may be near impossible.  If it is possible, where would you all recommend for a family with boys 6&13? Thanks


----------



## TTom (May 26, 2015)

*Charter Club*

Between Marco Island, Captiva and Sanibel, my choice for a family would be Marco. In particular, I would look for something at the Charter Club. The resort is big enough that there is some availability and they have things like bicycles, kayaks and sailboats available. Like the other Marco resorts, it is essentially right on the beach. We've stayed there a couple of times, and there are usually a number of children (of all ages) around. They also have activities like ice cream "socials."

Tom


----------



## theo (May 26, 2015)

poorguy said:


> Hoping for some advice.
> Looking to plan for Spring Break 2016, which would be third week in March 2016.
> 
> I am trying to coordinate with my brother and his family, so between all of us, two families, three kids (2,8,12).  We're looking for 2, 2 bedroom units in the same resort.  The primary criteria are on the beach and activities for the kids.  Also, a plus would be washer/dryer in the unit.
> ...



Fwiw, there is a Gulf-front HGVC timeshare property called SeaWatch; located right on Estero Blvd in Fort Myers Beach (which is sometimes a.k.a. "Estero Island").

That being said, I'm betting that finding *two* available 2BR units there in prime Snowbird season might be difficult, but perhaps it's worth at least inquiring within the HGVC system (about which I admit knowing next to nothing). I do see (expensive) Snowbird week rental ads there every year. Closer to RSW (Fort Myers airport) than any of the other locations you mention but, although certainly nice, completely lacking in any on-site activities or options for kids besides the beach and the pool.


----------



## KTdid (May 26, 2015)

Thank you, TTom! Wish me luck


----------

